# Safety SPS



## simon-4 (10 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mach eine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik und habe nun für die Berufsschule ein Referat über die safety SPS vorzubereiten.

Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt im Netz noch nicht allzuviel darüber gefunden. Auch hier im Forum konnte ich nicht Vieles darüber lesen.

Deshalb wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr ein paar nützliche Links zur safety SPS habt oder womöglich selber einiges darüber wisst?

Danke schon mal im voraus

Simon


----------



## lubof (10 Februar 2011)

ist an sich wie eine ganz normale sps, nur dass diese eben auch für sicherheitsgeschichten zugelassen ist. sprich so sachen wie not-aus, lichtschranken, etc...


----------



## simon-4 (10 Februar 2011)

Ja so viel weiß ich bis jetzt auch schon, aber trotzdem danke.
Mich würde interessieren wie die safety SPS genau aufgebaut ist und was die Unterschiede zur Normalen sind.
Und vor allem was sie so sicher macht?


----------



## IBFS (10 Februar 2011)

simon-4 schrieb:


> Ja so viel weiß ich bis jetzt auch schon, aber trotzdem danke.
> Mich würde interessieren wie die safety SPS genau aufgebaut ist und was die Unterschiede zur Normalen sind.
> Und vor allem was sie so sicher macht?


 

Der sicherheitsgerichtete Programmcode wird bei einer normalen SPS einfach druchlaufen und das wars.

Bei einer Sicherheit wird intern ein Code erzeugt, der sich folgendermaßen verhält:

Der Code wie zweimal (also nacheinander) mit jeweils inverser Logik durchlaufen. 
Dadurch würde ein Störungsburst auf einen Eingang beim ersten Druchlauf bei zweiten 
Durchlauf aussortiert und als Fehler gemeldet.

Diese inverse Logik ist der Grund, warum nur normale F-FUP und F-KOP
Bausteine bzw. Konstrukte (bei S7) erlaubt sind. Denn Hardcore-AWL-Code,
gar noch mit Sprüngen läßt sich nicht vernünfig mittels "Karnaugh" umformen.

So ist das bei Siemens real gelöst. Die Grundprinzipien sind aber in allen andern
Steuerungen gleich.


Frank


----------



## simon-4 (10 Februar 2011)

Danke, hat mir schon mal ein bisschen weiter geholfen.

Aber gibts im Interent nirgends ein Datenblatt o.ä. einer safety SPS?
Es sollte nämlich schon ein 15min Referat werden...


----------



## bike (10 Februar 2011)

simon-4 schrieb:


> Danke, hat mir schon mal ein bisschen weiter geholfen.
> 
> Aber gibts im Interent nirgends ein Datenblatt o.ä. einer safety SPS?
> Es sollte nämlich schon ein 15min Referat werden...



Ich würde bei Siemens Distributed Safeyty bzw Safety Integrated als Suchbegriff nehmen und suchen.
Dann gibt es gute Informationen bei Pilz, Schmersal und hier gibt es gute Beiträge zur Sicherheit und so und da schreibt Safety interessante und gute Informationen.

Da hast du ein echt gutes Thema gewählt


bike


----------



## Chefmech (13 Februar 2011)

Ich denke du kannst auch einfach mal bei den entsprechenden Herstellern anfragen, die werden dir sicher weiter helfen und die entsprechenden Unterlagen zur verfügung stellen...

--> Sick, Pilz, Siemens, Rockwell, ...


----------



## Sinix (14 Februar 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du generell für dein Referat auch mal betrachten zwischen reiner Safety-SPS z.B. Siemens F-CPU und einer reinen Safety-Steuerung wie z.B. das Pilz PNOZ-Multi. Gemeinsam haben beide, das nach dem Generieren des Sicherheitsprogrammes ein Code erzeugt wird um nachträgliche Manipulationen/Änderungen zu dokumentieren.

MfG


----------



## Michael8989 (14 Februar 2011)

Also der Firma PILZ hat sehr viel mit Safety SPSen zu tun, hab gerade selber mit einer Steuerung aus dem hause PILZ zu tun, komm aber wirklich nicht so richtig zurecht!! Meld dich einfach mal bei PILZ an und lad dir mal ein paar Datenblätter herunter , manche sind wirklich sehr hilfreich, manche aber auch wieder weniger!!


----------

